# Updated pictures of Ryder!



## hairfix (Jul 16, 2011)

This sure is one happy boy! He has settled in so quickly and we adore him! 

for anyone who does not know Ryder's story: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/113949-glaucoma-resulting-blindness.html


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

He's adorable! :wub: Thank you for giving him a loving home!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

You are so kind in adopting a blind maltese. I am sure a lot of people would not do that. Thank You very much for being a dog lover!!! We need more people like you to adopt dogs.


----------



## Baleigh42 (Jul 20, 2011)

Absolutely precious! You are an angel for adopting him!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ryder is beautiful and so are you, Sarah.
xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Ryder so lucky to have met you as his guardian angel :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I esp. like that last photo---so sweet! I see why you love him so much. Guys are great!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

He is so precious :wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub: oh Ryder and Sarah how beautiful :wub::wub: thank you Sarah for opening your heart we all love you for that :wub: Ryder looks so happy with his mommy :chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I love the pic of him sleeping on the flannel shirt....awwwww.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just beautiful! I love little sleepy Ryder. I agree with others, you are his guardian angel!


----------



## Leonora (Jul 17, 2011)

So beautiful boy you've got. So good that you adopted him and I'm sure he will have many good years with you.


----------



## hairfix (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you SO much everyone! I have already gotten so much help and encouragement from this wonderful site! Ryder is still doing wonderful


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful boy and beautiful, loving Mom!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a lucky pup!! Ryder knows he is loved ♥


----------



## DonLeckyMotorsports (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you find it hard to control your laughter when he walks into stuff?


----------



## hairfix (Jul 16, 2011)

No I find it sad... but most often he does not run into things. He is very smart and gets along just fine by using his sense of smell....


----------

